# Looking for a new way to brew



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

Although I have drunk nice coffee for a good 20 years, I always make it the same way, in a french press.

Later in the year, I will treat myself to an espresso machine however until this time, I am looking for an alternative method to brewing a delicious cup.

I must admit that prior to joining this forum, I was not aware of half the methods used and since finding out about aeropress, chemex, drippers, brewt, carafe brewer, my head is spinning.

I like my coffee dark and strong and so my question is, which of the above would give me the best chance to brew and drink my coffee and appreciating the tasting notes that come with them?

I appreciate your expertise and suggestions on this.

David


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

All of them will (including your French press). Sorry, don't mean to be enigmatic or dismissive, but it's true.

How much are you looking to brew in one hit, are you bothered about silt/solids in the cup, are you using a grinder (if so what is it?), are you looking to get a quick cup?

Aeropress is very flexible & a wide range of grinds can work, no pouring kettle needed.

Pourovers take a bit more focus on pouring & consistent grind.

Brewt can give a strong cup, but is best with a good quality grind (you can stuff an Aeropress filter in it as well as the mesh too).

If you are just looking for better clarity from the French press, filtering the brew through a Chemex or Filtropa paper can help some.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

I will drink anything from one cup to a full 1.5 litre press in the morning and I have a couple of cups in the afternoon.

I am not a fan of solids in the cup and do use a grinder, an electric one from marks and spencer although I do have an old fashioned hand one from whittards. A new grinder is also something I will invest in.

The length of time it takes does not bother me, it is more that I want a nice, strong cup of coffee and if I get the same hit from a new method in 1 or 2 cups that would take 3 or 4 normally in the press that is fine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Liking your coffee strong could be problematic with also being able hitting tasting notes IMO. Methods such as French Press tend to amplify body (strength) where pour over methods are better at bringing out a bean's flavour profile (tasting notes). Best way is to give pour over a go and see what you think. You can buy a V60 dripper for less than £10 inc some filter papers. A decent grinder is important too to get a consistent grind.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Strong...at twice regular (typical) French press strength to me suggests Aeropress as per box instructions, or moka pot? You can filter a moka pot through a V60 & as Patrick says, if you have a plastic V60/Melitta or similar you can always drop some grinds into it & brew with it in experimental moments ;-)

Bonavita immersion cone & Brewt can do heavy brews too...not quite twice as strong as French press though, well not typically/easily.

Be aware, strength is half the story, good flavour balance is important...then tweak strength.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

So would a dripper give me better results with the flavour profile than an aeropress?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Any of them will take a little getting to know before you start hitting the flavour notes, but Aeropress often gives a sturdy cup that can be on the dull side. I get fair clarity from mine, but I aim low. A drip cone can give better clarity, but you might find it hard getting very strong coffee (over 2% TDS) with a good flavour? That said, drip cones can make coffee strong enough for most folk.

French press is usually 1-1.3%TDS, Drip 1.2-1.5%TDS, Aeropress anything from 1.2% to ~5%, Moka pot 2.5% to 5%-ish? Have a think about how important the strength aspect is to you.

Most of us end up with an Aeropress & a drip cone of some sort at the end of the day.


----------



## David1976 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks, I actually forgot, I have a moka pot as well, I need to get a new handle for it though as I broke it off!

Looks like I am going to be getting myself an aeropress AND a cheap drip cone then


----------

